# Tummy Pains



## VsAngela

Hello 

My 4 year daughter complaints about tummy pains after she eats.

She is not in pain and moves on with her day, and she is not over eating. 

Could this be a lactose issue or an allergy to gluten?

Anyone seen this in their child?

Thanks


----------



## newmamalizzy

Could she be constipated? My DD is chronically constipated and gets stomachaches a lot. It took us a long time to figure it out because she was "going" every day, but apparently not voiding completely.


----------



## katelove

VsAngela said:


> Hello
> 
> My 4 year daughter complaints about tummy pains after she eats.
> 
> She is not in pain and moves on with her day, and she is not over eating.
> 
> Could this be a lactose issue or an allergy to gluten?
> 
> Anyone seen this in their child?
> 
> Thanks


I'm a little bit confused about your first two sentences. You say she has pain in the first one but then that she isn't in pain in the second.

If she does have pain and it has been ongoing for a while then I would get her seen by her doctor. It could be lactose intolerance or coeliac disease (not actually an allergy but an autoimmune disease) but it could be lots of other things too. Unfortunately there are no tests for food intolerance and you need to do an elimination diet to identify those. However there are tests for coeliac disease, starting with blood tests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VsAngela

Hi

We found out that she was lactose intolerant so she is no longer having this issue.

Thanks everyone for your feedback


----------



## abi1212

My 3y old son was having tummy pain and constipation. We tried every possible remedy to settle his tummy but nothing worked until we started him with Toddler magic tea which helped and relieved his constipation and tummy ache.


----------

